# Tool for sharing your progress



## projcts (Aug 19, 2016)

These builds look awesome! I'm in awe at the detail in some of these.

I built a site for sharing project progress as you go in steps. It could be handy for storage/sharing/posting your diorama projects. It's free, no ads, no junk. Easy to use and works great for building the project as you go, and then sharing it on the forums here.

It's called PROJCTS which is like projects without the E. Don't ask, you don't want to know how expensive it is to buy a vowel.

Projcts.com

Would love to have your feedback on my "virtual model", and more importantly, would love to see some of those amazing dioramas shared in steps.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Bookmarked!:wink2:


----------

